# UML Klassendiagramm erstellen



## Schwupsi (5. Jul 2016)

Die Aufgabenstellung lautet:
*"Erstellen sie ein Klassendiagramm. Methoden müssen nicht modelliert werden. Es müssen aber alle nötigen Attribute, Klassen, die Beziehungen zwischen den Klassen, Multiplizitäten und Navigierbarkeiten berücksichtigt werden."*

Wie gehe ich an so eine Aufgabenstellung heran? Erstmal alle "Personen" und "Dinge" die miteinander in Verbindung stehen als Klassen definieren?

Ich hätte bei diesem Beispiel folgende Klassen modelliert:
*-Rezeptionist
-Assistent
-Manager
-Zimmer/Zimmerkategorie *(hier evtl. nochmal Subklassen "Standard" "Luxus" "Präs. Suite" ?)
*-Reservierung
-Kunde* (Oberklasse von - > Klasse "Standard Kunde" und "VIP Kunde" oder bei "Kunde" belassen?)

Ich wünsche mir, hier mit eurer Hilfe Schritt für Schritt zur Lösung zu kommen, das würde mir enorm helfen!!
Freue mich über hilfreiche Antworten, Gruß!


----------



## thecain (6. Jul 2016)

Klassen bestimmen (Meist Nomen)
Attribute bestimmen
Methoden bestimmen 

Assoziationen einzeichnen
Assoziationen beschriften (falls nötig)
Multiplizitäten bestimmen
Richtungen bestimmen
Aggregation/Kompositionen bestimmen

So würde ich vorgehen


----------



## Schwupsi (6. Jul 2016)

Gut, danke für den Hinweis. Habe mal versucht alle Klassen zu modellieren. Meint ihr ich habe alle (nötigen) Klassen berücksichtigt? Oder sogar zu viele?

Siehe unten...


----------

